# West Palm Beach - Florida  Starting a new Group!



## protej (Apr 17, 2004)

Recently moved from California and desperately missing my Dnd!  Have one player and a judge, looking for 3-5 more players (and alternating judges?) for a home game of DnD 3.5 edition set in Greyhawk.

Complicated, dramatic plots to happy dungeon crawls, in-depth character development to comedy routines, I'm looking for some long-term players who want to play at least 2/month and want a good, cohesive, cooperative game.

Mature-acting players wanted (out of character, in character it's fair game!) who play well with others.  You don't need to be familiar with 3.5 rules or have all the books.  I can host and explain any details necessary.  We'll be using Book of Exalted Deeds, Unearthed Arcana, most prestige classes and interesting items.  Sign up!  Pick up your spellbook or sword and join a group from the ground up!  Everybody needs something to do on weekends sometimes!

T.J.


----------

